# Uber Select Commercial Insurance



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

I inquired with Uber about how Select coverage differs from X. I got this, which looks to me like its a genuine commercial insurance plan. I have not heard anyone talking about this so I am wondering if I am not reading this correctly. Please check it out. Please let me know if you see any holes in this.

http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I skimmed thru, though didn't find any obvious holes, I still wouldn't trust it. The only one that's impressed me so far is the metro-mile insurance out in the west.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yankee said:


> http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance


UberX, UberXL, UberPLUS, UberSELECT have exactly the same Insurance coverage that the link describes. 
Read to understand what this policy covers
*RESTART: Uber responds to Desert Driver's succinct questions*


----------

